# We love Barcelona



## bmbsa

Hi all!

I'd like to write the following phrase in different languages

"*we love Barcelona*"

*we *= Fans of my club!
*Barcelona *= a Spanish football club.

Could you please write this phrase in your language.

I need it in as many languages as possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
Milujeme Barcelonu.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

*نحن نحب برشلونة*


----------



## JLanguage

Hebrew:
אנחנו אוהבים את ברסלונה 
Anachnu ohavim et barselona 
*(Male or Male/Female Group)*

אנחנו אוהבות את ברסלונה 
Anachnu ohavot et barselona
*(Female group)*


----------



## alc112

Spanish
Amamos Barcelona


----------



## MingRaymond

Chinese: 我們愛巴塞隆納。
Pronunciation in Mandarin: Wo3 men ai4 ba1 sai1 long2 na4


----------



## utopia

a small correction to the Hebrew translation - it's Bartselona - ברצלונה

in Hebrew and not Barselona.


----------



## JLanguage

utopia said:
			
		

> a small correction to the Hebrew translation - it's Bartselona - ברצלונה
> 
> in Hebrew and not Barselona.


 
I should have realized the error when google only gave me 232 hits for ברסלונה, why the use of the צ?


----------



## elroy

JLanguage said:
			
		

> I should have realized the error when google only gave me 232 hits for ברסלונה, why the use of the צ?


 
My guess is that it's just something languages do. In Arabic the sound is "sh" ("Barshelona") even though we have an "s."

After all, in peninsular Spanish (the one spoken in Barcelona), it's pronounced "Bar*th*elona." The different letters may be a reflection of the "peculiarity" of the sound. 

Just a thought.


----------



## natasha2000

Serbian:

Volimo Barselonu!!!!


----------



## Roi Marphille

bmbsa said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> I'd like to write the following phrase in different languages
> 
> "*we love Barcelona*"
> 
> *we *= Fans of my club!
> *Barcelona *= a Spanish football club.
> 
> Could you please write this phrase in your language.
> 
> I need it in as many languages as possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you mean the football club, it is commonly known as "Barça".


----------



## Roi Marphille

elroy said:
			
		

> My guess is that it's just something languages do. In Arabic the sound is "sh" ("Barshelona") even though we have an "s."
> 
> After all, in peninsular Spanish (the one spoken in Barcelona), it's pronounced "Bar*th*elona." The different letters may be a reflection of the "peculiarity" of the sound.
> 
> Just a thought.


Well, you are right. 
But the genuine name and pronunciation is in Catalan, and "Bar*c*elona"  sounds just like in English. We don't have that "th"-sound for "c" in our language.


----------



## CLEMENTINE

En frances:

On aime Barcelone!


----------



## Mei

Hi,

Catalan:

T'estimem Barcelona / Barça.

Another way in spanish would be:

Te queremos Barça.

Mei


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

Adoramos o Barcelona/Barça.


----------



## _sandra_

Hi there,

In Polish: Kochamy Barcelonę!

Sandra


----------



## Mei

Hi,

You can also say:

Estimem el Barcelona / Barça

Cheers

Mei


----------



## bmbsa

Thanks everybody.

 I am still looking for translations from other languages.

 Best regards
 -bmbsa


----------



## Camui

Japanese:

私達はバルサが大好き [watashi-tachi wa baruza ga daisuki]


----------



## roniy

In Hebrew It has been given so here it is in Russian :

"MAE LUBIM BARSILONA"
I am sorry I don't have Russian script


----------



## josue_ernesto

Catala: Som de Barça!


----------



## Tobycek

Slovene:
*Radi imamo Barcelono!*
or
*Barcelono imamo radi!*
(and that's not a misspelling, it's the accusative case!)


----------



## alby

Croatian:

Volimo Barcelonu!

Nataša


----------



## yasemin

turkish:
barselona'yı seviyoruz!


----------



## bmbsa

Thanks ... please add more


----------



## Cracker Jack

I am not from Barcelona but I really love Barcelona.

*VISCA BARÇA!!!*


OK. Now let's get back to business. 

Ilonggo (my native language) - *Palangga namon ang Barcelona.*

Filipino (national language) - *Mahal namin ang Barcelona.*

I hope this added a feather to your cap bmbsa.


----------



## elroy

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Well, you are right.
> But the genuine name and pronunciation is in Catalan, and "Bar*c*elona" sounds just like in English. We don't have that "th"-sound for "c" in our language.


 
That may be true, but what foreigners more commonly hear is the (peninsular) Spanish "Barcelona."  I'm just saying that might be why it is pronoucned differently in other languages that do have an "s" sound.


----------



## elroy

I was hesitant to contribute translations into languages of which I am not a native, but you seem so eager to get as many translations as possible that I'm going to go ahead and try:

*German:* Wir lieben Barcelona!
*Dutch:* Wij/We houden van Barcelona!
*Italian:* (Noi) amiamo Barcelona!
*Norwegian:* Vi elsker Barcelona!


----------



## JLanguage

elroy said:
			
		

> That may be true, but what foreigners more commonly hear is the (peninsular) Spanish "Barcelona." I'm just saying that might be why it is pronoucned differently in other languages that do have an "s" sound.


 
If this is true, how come the Hebrew transcription doesn't use a ת, as it does in words adapted from English words with "th" sound? Ex. theocracy=תאוקרטיה, pathological=פתולוגי.


----------



## elroy

JLanguage said:
			
		

> If this is true, how come the Hebrew transcription doesn't use a ת, as it does in words adapted from English words with "th" sound? Ex. theocracy=תאוקרטיה, pathological=פתולוגי.


 
Those words are from Greek and not Spanish.  Also, the "c" is visually different.


----------



## bmbsa

Thanks everyone .. but please no off topics 

This thread is not for discussion, it's just for getting as many translations as possible

Thanks


----------



## Mei

josue_ernesto said:
			
		

> Catala: Som de Barça!


 
Well, this means "we're of Barça" that would be "Som del Barça", that is used as well...  

Mei


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> I should have realized the error when google only gave me 232 hits for ברסלונה, why the use of the צ?


Don't know, but I guess it's because soft 'c' (i.e. not pronounced as /k/) in words of Latin/Greek origin is usually transliterated as צ (e.g. Cicero = ציצרו, cyclone = ציקלון etc.).

However, Barça is transliterated into Hebrew as ברסה or בארסה (not ברצה/בארצה!). So "We love Barça!" in Hebrew is "!אנחנו אוהבים את בארסה".


----------



## Outsider

*Roi, JLanguage, Elroy, Amikama*: linguists usually say that "ce" was pronounced [tse] in Medieval Iberian languages. Hebrew must have borrowed the word in the Middle Ages.


----------



## bmbsa

Hi

I am still looking for more translations

Please don't hesitate to translate the phrase to your language

Thanks


----------



## Laia

Visca el Barça!!!


----------



## mietagosia

Polish:

Kochamy Barcelonę!


----------



## beri

In Catalan, I would say
Ens agrada molt Barcelona!


----------



## DareRyan

Latin (although dead languages don't help much)

Amamus Barcelonam! (or for correct pronunciation 'Barselonam'. Barcelonam would have been 'bark-eh-loh-nam')


----------



## Manuel_M

In Maltese:

_Nħobbu 'll-Barċellona_


----------



## clapec

Russian:

(Мы) любим Барселону!

I hope that's correct.


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish:
Rakastamme Barcelonaa


----------



## kmaro

latvian: mees miilam Barselonu


----------



## marco_bcn

Rumanian:

Iubim Barça/Barcelona.

Hope it helps,

Marco


----------



## zaigucis

kmaro said:


> latvian: mēs mīlam Barselonu


----------



## Tennis

clapec said:


> Russian:
> 
> (Мы) любим Барселону!
> 
> I hope that's correct.


yep that's correct. I'd like to add vietnamese:
Chúng tôi yêu Barcelona


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian: 

"_(Noi) te iubim Barcelona_" or " _(Noi) iubim pe Barcelona_". 

Swedish: 

"_Vi älskar Barcelona_" or "_Vi älskar dig Barcelona_". 

 robbie


----------



## Chazzwozzer

yasemin said:


> Turkish:
> Barselona'yı seviyoruz!


Not that we omit capital letters in Turkish.


----------



## minicooper

In Greek:

*ÁãáðÜìå ôçí Ìðáñóåëüíá* (Agapame tin Barcelona)


----------



## CatStar

In Irish, 

*Is breá linn Barcelona*

Slán,
Cat


----------



## obelladoblejeixo

I live in Barcelona, and Barça is my team! FORÇA BARÇA! (that's a common expression that we use, but it doesn't mean we love Barça... Mei said it and that's correct) Nobody says it in french? On aime le Football Club Barcelone! (je pense...)


----------



## Encolpius

elroy said:


> ...* German:* Wir lieben Barcelona!
> *Dutch:* Wij/We houden van Barcelona!
> *Italian:* (Noi) amiamo Barcelona!
> *Norwegian:* Vi elsker Barcelona!



Are those correct? This thread has been made for other reasons but now I am considering it in a rather linguistic way. Just because in Hungarian there is difference if you talk about *the city* or *the football club*. 

*Szeretjük a Barcelonát. [literally: we love the Barcelona - the club]

Szeretjük Barcelonát. [literally: we love Barcelona - the city]*

So, I just wonder if languages which use definite article distinguish it in a similar way.


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> Are those correct? This thread has been made for other reasons but now I am considering it in a rather linguistic way. Just because in Hungarian there is difference if you talk about *the city* or *the football club*.
> 
> *Szeretjük a Barcelonát. [literally: we love the Barcelona - the club]
> 
> Szeretjük Barcelonát. [literally: we love Barcelona - the city]*
> 
> So, I just wonder if languages which use definite article distinguish it in a similar way.


In Greek, in order to differentiate between the two, we use the name «Μπαρτσελόνα» (Bartse'lona, _f._) for the FC (probably due to a false attempt to "guess" the correct Catalan pronunciation, or, after Italian influence) & «Βαρκελώνη» (Varce'loni, _f._) for the City. 
We love the Club: «Αγαπάμε την Μπαρτσελόνα» (aɣa'pame tin Bartse'lona)
We love the City: «Αγαπάμε τη Βαρκελώνη» (aɣa'pame ti Varce'loni). 
In both cases, the accusative feminine definite article «τη(ν)», is used.

[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive

[And for tonight: Visca Barça]


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: (Ние) обичаме Барселона.


----------



## bibax

> Latin (although dead languages don't help much)
> 
> Amamus Barcelonam!


Antiqui Romani would rather say:

Barcinonem amamus.

or

Faventiam amamus.

or perhaps

Coloniam Iuliam Augustam Faventiam Paternam Barcinonem amamus. (one of the full names of the colony)


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian: 
Volimo (we) Barcelonu

Slovenian:
Rad imamo Barcelono


Me personally:

Volim Barcelonu (Club and the City)


----------



## Orlin

jana.bo99 said:


> Croatian:
> Volimo (we) Barcelonu Mislim da je bolje napisati "(Mi) volimo Barcelonu" da bismo pokazali da je "mi" opciono i ponekad je potrebno a ponekad ne.
> 
> Slovenian:
> Rad imamo Barcelono
> 
> 
> Me personally:
> 
> Volim Barcelonu (Club and the City)


----------



## ilocas2

Upper Sorbian:

dual - *Lubujemoj Barcelonu.*
plural - *Lubujemy Barcelonu.*


----------



## Kotlas

clapec said:


> Russian:
> (Мы) любим Барселону!
> I hope that's correct.


Yes, that's correct. Yet, as I a football fan, I would say it differently:
Мы любим Барсу! - We love Barça! [my 'lyubim 'barsu]


----------

